# Zombie Strippers



## Samson

There's no ambiguity between the title and the movie....gotta see it to believe it









> Zombie Strippers
> 2008R 94 minutes
> A deadly government-controlled virus strikes a small Nebraska strip club, where the head dancer is quickly infected and transformed into a flesh-eating zombie -- and becomes an instant hit with the customers. To be or not to be a zombie: That is the question facing the remaining jealous strippers in this outrageous horror comedy, starring slasher icon Robert Englund (best known as Freddy Krueger) and adult-entertainment icon Jenna Jameson.



I watched on Netflix with some fascination last night: Hard to say where the climax was, but I believe it was somewhere between a Zombie Stripper biting off a patron's member and one Zombie Stripper shooting billiard balls out of her coochie and killing in a jealous rage another Zombie Stripper.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Samson said:


> I watched on Netflix with some fascination last night: *Hard to say where the climax was*, but I believe it was somewhere between a Zombie Stripper biting off a patron's member and *one Zombie Stripper shooting billiard balls out of her coochie* and killing in a jealous rage another Zombie Stripper.


The "climax" was in your hand right? 

I saw a few girls in the Philippines who could shoot coins, bananas *and hotdogs* out their "coochie". Ah, those were talented women and those were good times!


----------



## High_Gravity

I lived in Nebraska for 4 years and the strip clubs there do not allow the girls to show any nudity, no tits no ass no nothing, their basically up there in bikinis. Very boring to say the least, but in Iowa the girls get butt ass naked.


----------



## Samson

High_Gravity said:


> I lived in Nebraska for 4 years and the strip clubs there do not allow the girls to show any nudity, no tits no ass no nothing, their basically up there in bikinis. Very boring to say the least, but in Iowa the girls get butt ass naked.



It was an illegal club.

Obviously, you need to see the movie


----------



## Samson

Mad Scientist said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched on Netflix with some fascination last night: *Hard to say where the climax was*, but I believe it was somewhere between a Zombie Stripper biting off a patron's member and *one Zombie Stripper shooting billiard balls out of her coochie* and killing in a jealous rage another Zombie Stripper.
> 
> 
> 
> The "climax" was in your hand right?
> 
> I saw a few girls in the Philippines who could shoot coins, bananas *and hotdogs* out their "coochie". Ah, those were talented women and those were good times!
Click to expand...


I'm glad at least some 15 year old here could pick the low-hanging fruit.


----------



## rightwinger

I think it was cheated out of an academy award nomination


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Samson said:


> There's no ambiguity between the title and the movie....gotta see it to believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Strippers
> 2008R 94 minutes
> A deadly government-controlled virus strikes a small Nebraska strip club, where the head dancer is quickly infected and transformed into a flesh-eating zombie -- and becomes an instant hit with the customers. To be or not to be a zombie: That is the question facing the remaining jealous strippers in this outrageous horror comedy, starring slasher icon Robert Englund (best known as Freddy Krueger) and adult-entertainment icon Jenna Jameson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched on Netflix with some fascination last night: Hard to say where the climax was, but I believe it was somewhere between a Zombie Stripper biting off a patron's member and one Zombie Stripper shooting billiard balls out of her coochie and killing in a jealous rage another Zombie Stripper.
Click to expand...


I would say this is a healthy step in the right direction for you . There is no way to  even  smell the ocean in Nebraska .


----------



## mal

Samson said:


> There's no ambiguity between the title and the movie....gotta see it to believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Strippers
> 2008R 94 minutes
> A deadly government-controlled virus strikes a small Nebraska strip club, where the head dancer is quickly infected and transformed into a flesh-eating zombie -- and becomes an instant hit with the customers. To be or not to be a zombie: That is the question facing the remaining jealous strippers in this outrageous horror comedy, starring slasher icon Robert Englund (best known as Freddy Krueger) and adult-entertainment icon Jenna Jameson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched on Netflix with some fascination last night: Hard to say where the climax was, but I believe it was somewhere between a Zombie Stripper biting off a patron's member and one Zombie Stripper shooting billiard balls out of her coochie and killing in a jealous rage another Zombie Stripper.
Click to expand...


If you liked ^ you'll Adore this Gem:







peace...


----------



## Samson

mal said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no ambiguity between the title and the movie....gotta see it to believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Strippers
> 2008R 94 minutes
> A deadly government-controlled virus strikes a small Nebraska strip club, where the head dancer is quickly infected and transformed into a flesh-eating zombie -- and becomes an instant hit with the customers. To be or not to be a zombie: That is the question facing the remaining jealous strippers in this outrageous horror comedy, starring slasher icon Robert Englund (best known as Freddy Krueger) and adult-entertainment icon Jenna Jameson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched on Netflix with some fascination last night: Hard to say where the climax was, but I believe it was somewhere between a Zombie Stripper biting off a patron's member and one Zombie Stripper shooting billiard balls out of her coochie and killing in a jealous rage another Zombie Stripper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you liked ^ you'll Adore this Gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I only see a RED X

And I cannot believe no one one this board has seen this movie except me


----------



## Madeline

Showtime must play it at least three times a week here, Samson.  But in spite of my deep love for all things zombie, I have been able to resist.  And now that you've written this spoiler, what's the point?


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> Showtime must play it at least three times a week here, Samson.  But in spite of my deep love for all things zombie, I have been able to resist.  And now that you've written this spoiler, what's the point?



I left stuff out....you'll never know what....


----------



## mal

Samson said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no ambiguity between the title and the movie....gotta see it to believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched on Netflix with some fascination last night: Hard to say where the climax was, but I believe it was somewhere between a Zombie Stripper biting off a patron's member and one Zombie Stripper shooting billiard balls out of her coochie and killing in a jealous rage another Zombie Stripper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked ^ you'll Adore this Gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only see a RED X
> 
> And I cannot believe no one one this board has seen this movie except me
Click to expand...


I have... and my link was for 2001 Maniacs...



peace...


----------



## Mr. H.

I saw this today LOL. Some hilarious scenes for sure. 
One of the newly dead strippers was reading Nietzsche and said "wow this finally makes sense".


----------



## Samson

mal said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you liked ^ you'll Adore this Gem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only see a RED X
> 
> And I cannot believe no one one this board has seen this movie except me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have... and my link was for 2001 Maniacs...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Yes definately a must see:





But you gotta pay more on Netflix (its not available online)

However this is and I'll add it to my cue:








> In this gory sequel to director Tim Sullivan's 2001 Maniacs, the hungry citizens of Pleasant Valley head well north of the Mason-Dixon for a second helping of flesh, setting their sights on a traveling reality show that's making a pit stop in Iowa. But the show's petulant stars -- a pair of sisters named Rome (*Katy Marie Johnson*) and Tina (Asa Hope) -- could alternately make a tasty meal or leave a bad taste in the Southerners' mouths.



BTW this is Katy Marie Johnson


----------



## High_Gravity

Samson said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Nebraska for 4 years and the strip clubs there do not allow the girls to show any nudity, no tits no ass no nothing, their basically up there in bikinis. Very boring to say the least, but in Iowa the girls get butt ass naked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was an illegal club.
> 
> Obviously, you need to see the movie
Click to expand...


Those are the best ones!


----------



## Madeline

It warms my heart to see you take an interest in humans again, Samson.  Even if it is via slasher porn, LOL.


----------



## Samson

Madeline said:


> It warms my heart to see you take an interest in humans again, Samson.  Even if it is via slasher porn, LOL.



Variety = The Spice of Life


----------



## mal

Samson said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only see a RED X
> 
> And I cannot believe no one one this board has seen this movie except me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have... and my link was for 2001 Maniacs...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes definately a must see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta pay more on Netflix (its not available online)
> 
> However this is and I'll add it to my cue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this gory sequel to director Tim Sullivan's 2001 Maniacs, the hungry citizens of Pleasant Valley head well north of the Mason-Dixon for a second helping of flesh, setting their sights on a traveling reality show that's making a pit stop in Iowa. But the show's petulant stars -- a pair of sisters named Rome (*Katy Marie Johnson*) and Tina (Asa Hope) -- could alternately make a tasty meal or leave a bad taste in the Southerners' mouths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW this is Katy Marie Johnson
Click to expand...


Bumpworthy...



peace...


----------

